# Prynhawnol Da .



## hurricanemk2 (Apr 22, 2008)

Hello , from a warm and sunny U.K. ( yep makes a change from rain ) 
Found the site and was very impressed so here I am . The names Ian and work as a nurse . Ex R.A.F. medic . Oo hard to think of what to say , probably bore you all with more some other time . 
All the best . 
Ian . 
ps . 
"Prynhawnol Da" = Welsh for " Good afternoon "


----------



## wilbur1 (Apr 22, 2008)

Welcome to the site Ian, look around and check things out


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 22, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. Dont be a one post wonder.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 22, 2008)

Welcome mate...!


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 22, 2008)

Welcome to our playground. Grab a bucket and dig in.


----------



## Njaco (Apr 22, 2008)

Welcome Ian!


----------



## v2 (Apr 22, 2008)

Welcome from Poland! My Grandpa died in England in 1980. He is buried in Pwllheli in Northern Wales...


----------



## Wurger (Apr 22, 2008)

Hi Ian

Here another Pole with greetings.Contrary to V2's Grandpa my one died in Poland but my mother was a nurse.


----------



## DOUGRD (Apr 22, 2008)

Welcome to the forum Ian. Glad to have you here. Kind of balances out the folks from "Down Under" a bit eh?


----------



## Heinz (Apr 22, 2008)

We'll survive Doug don't you worry! 

Welcome mate. Last time I was in Wales was 1995 to see family, lovely place.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 23, 2008)

Gidday mate from 'a warm and sunny' South Oz!


----------



## A4K (Apr 23, 2008)

G'day Ian, and welcome!

Evan (my name is Welsh too - it means 'bold young warrior')


----------



## hurricanemk2 (Apr 25, 2008)

Thanks guys , hope to be a worthy member .


----------



## DOUGRD (Apr 25, 2008)

Heinz said:


> We'll survive Doug don't you worry!
> 
> Welcome mate. Last time I was in Wales was 1995 to see family, lovely place.



I would be very disappointed if you guys didn't Heinz!!!


----------



## Bf109_g (Apr 26, 2008)

Hi there Ian and welcome


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 27, 2008)

A few moew Welsh and Scots to even out odds to the.........(beeeeeep)............


----------



## Hien Driver (May 3, 2008)

After thanking all of you folks for the help on the Italian hurricane i will introduce myself.
i am a weld inspector travelling the globe to check out welds for other companies.
Been bitten by the Air-bug for the last 45, years, still remembering the Gloster meteors,Harvards and Hunters of the Royal Danish Airforce on summer days.
Building models from the age of 10.
By the way; needs info on KI-62 and KI-63 figther projects... have any of you got anything??  
Carpe Diem!!


----------



## Karl Sitts (May 4, 2008)

Ian, Welcome to the forum, hope you learn as much as I have. Now if I could just rember what I've learned! I was in the Army - US-7th Vavalry(General Custer's outfit). in Korea and Germany and played the pipes in the only regemental Bagpipe band in the US Army!


----------



## Karl Sitts (May 4, 2008)

Ian, Welcome to the forum, hope you learn as much as I have. Now if I could just rember what I've learned! I was in the Army - US-7th VCavalry(General Custer's outfit). in Korea andG ermany and played the pipes in the only regemental Bagpipe band in the US Army!


----------



## Njaco (May 5, 2008)

> and played the pipes in the only regemental Bagpipe band in the US Army!



ohhhhh, shouldn't have said that, Karl. Lucky and Emac won't leave us alone now!


----------



## Karl Sitts (May 5, 2008)

Njaco, Sorry! Lost my head for a minute!


----------



## ccheese (May 5, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Ian. Don't be a stranger.

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (May 5, 2008)

Did someone mention bagpipes....!?


----------



## wilbur1 (May 5, 2008)

OH sh##.....


----------



## Lucky13 (May 5, 2008)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AMxtmzPA63o_Some of the boys.....


----------



## Lucky13 (May 5, 2008)

1st Royal Engineers - PipeBand from good ol' Sweden.....


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_sPuE_5tt08_


----------



## Njaco (May 5, 2008)

Lucky, Lucky! Breathe, breathe, go to your happy place. Remember your happy place? Ok, breathe, everything's ok....


----------



## Lucky13 (May 6, 2008)

Don't you dare come near me with that mouth....I haven't fainted....I don't need any CPR.....!


----------



## ScOoTeR1992 (May 7, 2008)

hey Lucky just find your happy place AND CALM THE HELL DOWN and i'm pretty sure no one would give you CPR ok...well beside Njaco but anyway welcome to the forums you two


----------



## DOUGRD (May 7, 2008)

I'm with Lucky on this one. There's nothing quite as soul stirring as the sound of the 'pipes. There's a lot of different musical instruments that I enjoy listening to but the bagpipes are and always have been #1.


----------

